# Rhododendron wird braun  :(



## Bibo-30 (29. Juni 2008)

HALLO ihr lieben.......

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen....

Mein __ Rhododendron / Azalee will dieses Jahr nicht!!! er hat braune blätter und vertrocknete Blüten    
Der Rhododendron direkt daneben sieht ähnlich aus und der davor hat toll geblüht und ist OK......         wie kann das sein ??? Was haben die beiden anderen???
Es sind keine Tiere zu sehen, die etwas damit zu tun haben könnten.....


----------



## glasklar (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

hallo bianca

dein rhododendron ist vertrocknet ist mir leider auch passiert 
regelmässig wasser geben ,danach hat sich einer wieder erholt,und hat auch geblüht .
der zweite ist leider eingegangen,weil er am haus steht und das dach ewas übersteht ist zu wenig regenwasser rangekommen  .da wir im urlaub waren 
und mein sohn der zu hause nach dem rechten sehen sollte, der meinung war es regnet  dann brauche ich auch nicht zu gießen 
da die rhododendron aber eine supfpflanze ist braucht sie sehr viel wasser


----------



## Bibo-30 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo Willi......

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Merkwürdig ist nur, das  die 3 ja recht dicht zusammenstehen und dem einen geht es Super.....der hat auch fleißig geblüht......
na gut dann werd ich fleißig wässern und Ihm eine extra portion dünger zukommen lassen....vielleicht ist er noch zu retten.....


----------



## Annett (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo Bianca,

bitte wässere erstmal nur und lass den Dünger weg! Warum, findest Du z.B. hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17394/?q=rose

Dünger hilft eben nicht bei jedem Problem. 

Wie hart ist eigentlich Dein Gießwasser? Rhododendren mögen am Liebsten Regenwasser....


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Servus Bianca

Meiner sah bis vor kurzen auch noch so aus.
War nach der Übersiedlung nur eingschlagen, in verbrauchter Rhododendronerde :crazy 

Heute sieht er so aus 
     

Nun, was habe ich gemacht:

große Pflanzgrube ausgegehoben (mindestens doppelt so groß wie der Wurzelballen)
neues Rhododendron-Substrat eingebracht (2 x 80L)
altes Substrat vom Rhodo entfernt und abgespült
in die neue Pflanzgrube eingesetzt und eingeschlämmt
Fertig  

Sieht mir bei deinen Rhodo`s stark nach verbrauchten Substrat aus


----------



## Bibo-30 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo Annett  Hallo Helmut

Danke für die Antworten    
Gießen tu ich nur mit Regenwasser aus der Tonne.....  und "düngen" tu ich mit grünem Algenwasser aus meinem Filter...   
das klappte bis jetzt gut......     

und mal eben ausgraben und Ballen abwaschen ist schwierig....das Dind ist ca. 1,60m hoch und ca. 1,20m breit..... und riiiiichtig schwer.....:evil 
letztes Jahr hat er auch noch geblüht...und erst ist es nicht so aufgefallen, da er immer der letzte ist..... und Knospen sind ja da, nur nun sind sie vertrocknet bevor sie geblüht haben..... 

als es solange trocken war im April-Mai   hab ich mit Brunnenwasser von der Nachbarin gegossen..... vielleicht liegts daran..  :shock 
hatte das auch zum Teichauffüllen genommen und die Fische fandes das auch nicht soo gut

neee kann auch nicht sein. Meine Nachbarin gießt Ihre Blumen nur mit dem Brunnenwasser....
auch die Rhododendron-und sie hat viel mehr als ich-und denen geht es gut...  hmmm... 

ach soo-extra Substrat hab ich keinem meiner Rhodos.... 
aber den anderen gehts gut  
reicht es vielleicht, drumrum RhododendronErde eizubringen?? Ohne den komplett auszubuddeln??  :beeten :beeten


----------



## glasklar (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

hallo helmut
sehe grade das deiner ein zweifarbiges blatt hat 
ich habe denn gleichen er treibt nicht so stark wie die sorte mit den einfarbigen blätter


bianca
ich habe vor ca 3 oder 4 jahren einen rhododendron aus einem abfallcontainer mitgenommen und bei mir im garten eingepflanzt
er hat eine wunderschöne blüte ,war aber unansehnlich hatte nur oben ein par blätter ca1,5 meter hoch
nach der blüte habe ich ca 0,5 meter übern boden alles abgeschnitten 
im volgenden jahr hatte er 2 oder 3 blüten und viel laub
dieses jahr hatte er ca 50 blüten wunderschön und ist wieder ca 1,5meter hoch


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Servus Willi

Ja, der ist schwachwüchsig.


----------



## Bibo-30 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo Willi
Du meinst, ich soll Ihn runterschneiden??? Ich dachte Rhodis darf man nicht schneiden??
Außerdem bekomm ich dann bestimmt mecker mit meinem Mann.... 
ich werd Ihm das mal vorschlagen.


----------



## glasklar (29. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

hi bianca
ich habe auch erst eine seite runter geschnitten, nach wenigen tagen kammen schon die neuen triebe, dann habe ich die ander seite auch runtergeschnitten


----------



## Kareem (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo,
ich würds mal mit eine Eisendüner oder Düngesticks versuchen und Regelmäßig abends gießen.Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, aber  mitlerweile habe ich gemerkt, das Mängel an Pflanzen fast ausschließlich an Nährstoffmangel liegen.Ist er denn jetzt wieder fit???


----------



## Bibo-30 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo Kareem.....

Ich hab heute mal die Blüten abgeknappt..und die braunen Blätter abgemacht....und ein bischen hier und da gekürzt...   
er sieht schon ziehmlich mitgenommen aus   :?   naja wird schon werden....
ich bin guter Hoffnung         er ist insgesammt recht "Blattlos" im gegensatz zu den anderen...... 
nun bekommt er jeden Abend 20 Lieter Wasser und dann mal sehen      
wird schon werden


----------



## Kareem (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo,
dass klingt ja schonmal gut.
Berichte mal bitte, wie's so weiterläuft:beeten


----------



## mikozi (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Ich habe auch so ein zweifarbiges Exemplar. Ist noch recht klein und ich hab das Problem, das da immer jemand die Blätter anknabbert. Sieht echt doof aus.
Was oder wer könnte das sein? Geblüht hat er dieses Jahr auch nicht.


----------



## Bibo-30 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo Mikozi...
Ich hab mal gesucht und den Rüsselkäfer als Schädling gefunden....
Ansonsten evtl. __ Schnecken???
Vielleicht hilft Dir das???

Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter berichten...


----------



## Kareem (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *



			
				Bibo-30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter berichten...




Ich lese immer gerne!!!


----------



## mikozi (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Danke Bianca. 
Sowas wie diesen Rüsselkäfer hatte ich auch schon in Verdacht. Hab nur noch keinen erwischt. 
Ob __ Schnecken solche Löcher in die relativ harten Blätter nagen, weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich die erwische, __ fliegen sie als Dank eh in den Teich.2 
Vielleicht sollte ich den Rhodedendron auch einfach mal umpflanzen.


----------



## glasklar (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *



			
				mikozi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch so ein zweifarbiges Exemplar. Ist noch recht klein und ich hab das Problem, das da immer jemand die Blätter anknabbert. Sieht echt doof aus.
> Was oder wer könnte das sein? Geblüht hat er dieses Jahr auch nicht.



hi mi....

ich weiß nicht wie ich dich anreden kann ! 
mein zweifarbiger hatt im ersten jahr auch nicht geblüht.im 2 und 3 ein wenig
dieses jahr war er voll mit blüten und ist auch sichtbar gewachsen 
__ schnecken gehen fast an alles .ich gehe jede nacht mit taschenlampe (sehr gute )zum einsammeln
um wenigstens ein par pflanzen und blüten zu behalten ,selbst die teichpflanzen sind vor denn schnecken nicht sicher


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hi allerseits,
wir haben mit Rhododendren bei uns auch kein Glück. Das liegt in unserem Fall am Boden. Wir haben lehmhaltigen Boden, und der ist aus zwei Gründen schon mal weniger geeignet: er ist relativ dicht, also weniger gut durchlüftet, und liegt im pH zu hoch. Da Rhododendrenwurzeln auch so langsam wie die Pflanze wachsen, hilft da auch kein Auflockern (es zerstört die empfindlichen Wurzeln), und Rhododendren-Erde hilft nur für die ersten Jahre (er wächst gut an, erreicht eine gewisse Größe, und stagniert). Die Symptome sind ähnlich - die Blätter rollen sich wegen unzureichenden Wurzelwerks ein, und es fallen so viele ab, wie neu wachsen. Das sieht in 2,3 Jahren echt ... aus.
Um's mal kurz zu machen: wenn der Boden nicht o. k. ist, oder der Rhododendron in einem Beet steht (und damit die Wurzeln regelmäßig gestört werden durch Hacken etc.), kann er auch im Wachstum stagnieren.


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo,

hier mal ein Link wg. brauner Knospen : http://www.abendblatt.de/daten/2005/08/19/472361.html

Rückschnitt bei Rhododendren, im zeitigen Frühjahr (Ende März, anfang April) ist kein Problem. Sogar aus den Stümpfen treiben sie wieder aus. 
Wichtig, regelmäßige Feuchteversorgung (Mulchen), Rhod.dünger verwenden um  den Boden zu säuern. 

Oder Kalktolerante Sorten pflanzen, gibts mitlerweile in guten Pflanzencentern.


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo Ihr lieben......

Danke für Eure vielen Antworten......der Link war auch sehr interessant....sowas heb ich an einem anderen entdeckt.......:evil   könnte mich auch täuschen.... 

Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach am "JAHR".......viele Algen, viele Läuse und meine Rosen wollen dieses Jahr auch nicht...... 
(habt Ihr Nachrichten gesehen??? Die kämpfen da mit TONNEN!!! von Algen....)  :shock  

das wird schon werden.......


----------



## mikozi (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *



			
				glasklar schrieb:
			
		

> hi mi....
> 
> ich weiß nicht wie ich dich anreden kann !
> mein zweifarbiger hatt im ersten jahr auch nicht geblüht.im 2 und 3 ein wenig
> ...



Mit "Mireille"kannst du mich anreden. "mikozi" ist eine Zusammensetzung aus meinem Vor-und Nachnamen.
Werds mal in meine Sig setzen. 

Bianca, das mit den Algen hab ich gestern auch im TV gesehen. Wahnsinn!:shock 

Nun ja, ich werde meinen Rhodedendron mal weiter beobachten, düngen und dann mal sehen, was passiert.
Dir noch viel Glück, das deiner auch wieder in Schwung kommt.


----------



## glasklar (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *



			
				Bibo-30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr lieben......
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach am "JAHR".......viele Algen, viele Läuse und meine Rosen wollen dieses Jahr auch nicht......
> (habt Ihr Nachrichten gesehen??? Die kämpfen da mit TONNEN!!! von Algen....)  :shock
> ...



hallo bianca

bei läusen an den pflanzen ! nehme ich einen zerstäuber mache ein wenig spülli rein wasser drauf  und sprühe die pflanzen (rosen oder dalien usw )damit ein  nach einer 1 stunde duche mit klaren wasser und alles ist wieder in ordnung  1 -2 mal im jahr


----------



## Bibo-30 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo Willi
Ja...das mit dem Spüli hab ich bei den Rosen auch gemacht...... 
nun war eine Dalie befallen und ich hatte Glück und 3 Marienkäfer gefunden - die haben das in 2 Tagen für mich erledigt  danke Marini - 
jaaa ich glaube, solangsam stellt sich hier ein Gleichgewicht ein


----------



## Kareem (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

@Digicat.
Ich sehe du hast einen topfiten Farn hoter deinem/deiner Rhododenron stehen.
Meiner sheint nicht mehr zu wchsen, geht aber auch nicht ein. Was schägst du vor, was ist tuhen kann???


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Servus Kareem

Den Wurmfarn (Dryopteris filix-mas) habe ich erst frisch umgesetzt, vorher war er in voll schattiger Lage, jetzt bekommt er auch ein bisschen Sonne ab. Mal sehen wie er sich noch entwickelt, aber ich denke heuer wird sich nicht mehr viel tun.

Zu deiner Frage:
Schwer zu sagen  

Welch Art ? Königsfarn (Osmunda regalis), Echte Wurmfarn (Dryopteris filix-mas), Wald-Frauenfarn (Athyrium filix-femina)


Standort:

Sonne, Halbschatten oder voller Schatten ?
Feucht oder eher trocken ?
Düngst du ihn ?

Ein Foto wäre auch gut


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Hallo,
ich kann die Arten schlecht unterscheiden, es scheint aber ein Wald-Frauenfarn zu sein. An seinem Standort scheint den ganzen Tag lang die Sonne zu scheinen. Ich gieße meine Pflanzen 2 mal die Woche...ich hoffe das genügt. Ich hoffe, du hast da 'nen Ratschlag für mich.


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Servus Kareem

__ Farne, egal welche, sind eigentlich Schattenpflanzen, die in Wäldern wachsen und feuchten Waldboden brauchen.

Demnach steht deiner falsch, also ab in den Schatten. Hin und wieder ein Sonnenstrahl wird ihm wohl nicht schaden, aber austrocknen sollte das "leicht saure" Substrat nicht.


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Okey, werd's ändern. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Rhododendron wird braun  *

Aber ich würde frühestens im Herbst (Oktober) umsetzen, oder du stichst großflächig den Wurzelballen jetzt aus. Machst eine doppelt so große Pflanzgrube, füllst mit Rhododendronsubstrat gemischt mit Gartenerde auf und setzt ihn ein. Einschlämmen danach nicht vergessen


----------

